
Economic Considerations to Optimize Your Remote Work Perk - yamazaki
https://graymatters.substack.com/p/-economic-considerations-to-optimize
======
legopiece
My company won't publish the different salary zones, so we have to keep asking
HR / our managers... it's practically impossible to optimize in that
condition.

~~~
yamazaki
Same here, but we share the info we gather through a sheet. Maybe you could do
the same?

